# Commercial Slander



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

So the system Administrator who will kill an anti-Biden rant at the drop of a hat, signs his posts with commercial slander for sportsman-owned businesses. Anybody over at Malone listening? The Keyboard Warrior in the pink hat is requesting a letter from your attorneys. See you on the mountain guys.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

utskidad said:


> So the system Administrator who will kill an anti-Biden rant at the drop of a hat, signs his posts with commercial slander for sportsman-owned businesses. Anybody over at Malone listening? The Keyboard Warrior in the pink hat is requesting a letter from your attorneys. See you on the mountain guys.
> 
> View attachment 149021


Or, who cares. This isnt what this forum was set up for in the first place.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It was a pretty comical rant actually. All that fuss over a hunting theme. When I purchase my 2022 stamp I doubt I'll miss the duck calls floating in the water.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Slander is spoken, libel is written.

Tell the attorneys to use the correct word when they send the letter.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

🍿


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm reluctant to even keep this going but I would say that it has been proven wise to keep partisan political issues to a minimum here. 

I also wanted to note that in the old days, they didn't care if the duck stamps had hunting paraphernalia or hunters on the stamps or not.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that it was Trump that asked or something for the stamp to include something that had to do with hunting on the stamp.









Trump Mandated an Image of Hunting Be on All U.S. Hunting Licenses. A Proposed Change to That Plan Has Hunters Up in Arms


The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is considering dropping the Trump-era requirement that the imagery reference hunting culture.




news.artnet.com





But now we are getting away from the slander or libel issue


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey mods, this is a thread about defamation…keep on topic!!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Hey mods, this is a thread about defamation…keep on topic!!!!


Sorry Nilla, that might have been my fault. 😕


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is there actually a subcategory for commercial defamation?

And thanks for sharing the stamp art, folks. Pretty fun to see.

I'm still trying to imagine any of the mods here wearing an infamous "pink hat". I just imagined the quarterly corporate retreats to the Caribbean you each get handing out different Swag. Guess I was wrong. 🤯


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

backcountry said:


> Is there actually a subcategory for commercial defamation?
> 
> And thanks for sharing the stamp art, folks. Pretty fun to see.
> 
> I'm still trying to imagine any of the mods here wearing an infamous "pink hat". I just imagined the quarterly corporate retreats to the Caribbean you each get handing out different Swag. Guess I was wrong.


Actually the retreat this year is a Yukon moose hunt

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Can we turn this into a thread in which bad mouth popular commercials?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate commercials almost as bad as when someone asserts slander when it's actually libel!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> I believe that it was Trump that asked or something for the stamp to include something that had to do with hunting on the stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it was a rollback of a policy that literally was only in effect for one year's stamp. Pretty small string of pearls to be clutching.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

So, is slander nothing more than "he said, she said" hearsay since it is spoken and not written? Unless it is recorded and verified using voice recognition software, how can it even mean anything...?

It seems that poor customer reviews are all libel...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

For it to be defamatory it has to be a false statement of fact. Bad customer reviews wouldn't count unless they are falsified accounts of service that are shared verbally or written.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

utskidad said:


> So the system Administrator who will kill an anti-Biden rant at the drop of a hat, signs his posts with commercial slander for sportsman-owned businesses. Anybody over at Malone listening? The Keyboard Warrior in the pink hat is requesting a letter from your attorneys. See you on the mountain guys.
> 
> View attachment 149021


It’s cuz I was the one who posted the rant. Anyone else wouldn’t have gotten a 2nd look at what they said. I briefly forgot this is the Canadian Wildlife Network, not the Utah Wildlife Network anymore. But I was quickly reminded opinions of certain individuals don’t matter here. Just everyone else’s. That’s my bad.

mods are always right and never wrong. I really wish cat man was still around and going for another consecutive mall cop of the year award. He was my favorite









ps if I get banned over this, again, It’ll be worth it. Again. 😂


----------

